# The case of the disappearing poo



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's eyes are disappearing. How do I fix her face so I can see her but still keep her fringe natural looking and not just chopped off.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Please tell me when you work out how - Dot only has eyes if she has a skin head hair cut


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The only thing that works for us is completely thinning that out and creating a proper fringe.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is this too fringey for you?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This would be Lexi and Beemer if I let it grow out. I keep the tops shorter. Here's a picture of Beemer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Is this too fringey for you?



I like it. It's nice and tidy, you can see her face beautifully and it doesn't looked just chopped off. Now how can I do that?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just take the thinning scissors and snip in an arc shape around her brow and a little down the sides of her face, then blend it backward still with the thinning scissors. The top of her muzzle isn't quite as I would like it, it's growing back after the groomer shaved it (I will be doing all the grooming myself from now on), but I take the scissors to the inner corners of her eyes just to snip of the whispy bits that grow in.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well it took awhile to do because she was wiggling so much but she can see again.  She also wasn't very co operative for her picture so not the greatest shots.  I think I might take a little more off her cheeks though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, well done you!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

That's a very impressive first fringe cut, especially considering you have a wiggly puppy! You may even inspire me to have a little go at Poppy's.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Was she so happy she can see? Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think so. She ran around like crazy after I was done.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the last pic with her little tongue sticking out


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great job Barb. Here cheeks are like Nina's, really straight. They are a bit more difficult to make look right. I usually trim then use thinning scissors and thin backwards to blend in under her ears. All the groomers are probably screaming at me right now with my homemade techniques. 

I think you've done a great job!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Great job Barb. Here cheeks are like Nina's, really straight. They are a bit more difficult to make look right. I usually trim then use thinning scissors and thin backwards to blend in under her ears. All the groomers are probably screaming at me right now with my homemade techniques.
> 
> I think you've done a great job!


No (well ok, more experienced ones may!), I use different techniques depending on the dogs face shape but hat sounds like how I often do it. I sometimes use straight scissors then go over the ends with thinning ones, bit quicker I find.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Took her to the groomers to do hygiene trim under her tail. That looks good but then stupid me said could you do the BOTTOM of her feet. She did the bottom ok but then went up the sides a Big bit.    Now they look poodlish   Hate them so much I can't even post a picture  I feel like crying.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So sorry they didn't do it how you wanted. I total understand the frustration. But assure yourself that it grows back fast and really I'm not sure Maggie would be anything but adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Took her to the groomers to do hygiene trim under her tail. That looks good but then stupid me said could you do the BOTTOM of her feet. She did the bottom ok but then went up the sides a Big bit.    Now they look poodlish   Hate them so much I can't even post a picture  I feel like crying.


Ah you see! Never trust a groomer that isn't Dawn!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They will grow back quick. I promise!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Originally Posted by RuthMill View Post
Great job Barb. Here cheeks are like Nina's, really straight. They are a bit more difficult to make look right. I usually trim then use thinning scissors and thin backwards to blend in under her ears. All the groomers are probably screaming at me right now with my homemade techniques.

I think you've done a great job!
No (well ok, more experienced ones may!), I use different techniques depending on the dogs face shape but hat sounds like how I often do it. I sometimes use straight scissors then go over the ends with thinning ones, bit quicker I find. 



Do you have any pictures. I'm not quite getting what you mean by blending in under her ears.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Originally Posted by RuthMill View Post
> Great job Barb. Here cheeks are like Nina's, really straight. They are a bit more difficult to make look right. I usually trim then use thinning scissors and thin backwards to blend in under her ears. All the groomers are probably screaming at me right now with my homemade techniques.
> 
> I think you've done a great job!
> ...


Will look for some pics..


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Please tell me when you work out how - Dot only has eyes if she has a skin head hair cut


Made me giggle! Oreo is the same!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As soon as I cut Ruby's, 2 days later it's grown and flopping over her eyes again


----------

